
Amazon vs. Walmart: The fight for India is just beginning - john58
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/11/investing/amazon-walmart-flipkart-india-what-next/index.html
======
parvenu74
The thing is: both are logistics companies. One started long before the
internet and became the dominant retailer because of the reach and efficiency
of the logistical system it put in place to supply brick-and-mortar stores;
the other skipped physical locations and sold straight to consumers. Both, as
far as I know, sell products on consignment: the suppliers don't get paid
until a customer buys a product. The confusing thing, to me, is why Amazon
wants to get into the brick-and-mortar side of things: that's something
WalMart has down cold. I think Amazon has the advantage that it's not just a
retailer but a service provider as well (AWS). Where neither company has
entered the market, I would bet on Amazon.

